# Top Gear 2017 starts 5th March



## Kerr

The new series starts at 8pm tomorrow night. 

I'm hopeful that this series will be good. All the trailers and snippets have been good.


----------



## WHIZZER

Looks ok to me ...


----------



## Kerr

WHIZZER said:


> Looks ok to me ...


Better not raise expectation too high for failure.:lol:

I'm confident they've given a lot of thought to it.

They'll be using a Toyota GT86 as the car for the celebs to drive. I think that is a little statement of a more car focused show.

I've read the opinions of a few guys that went to the filming so far. They have been really postive.


----------



## Cookies

I'll give it a chance. I really enjoyed leBlanc last season, so the fact that he appears to be leading the charge is a good thing. Chris Harris is a car guy, so that's good too. Rory Reid is very likeable. 

Fingers crossed. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## tmitch45

I think a more focused show getting back to real world cars as well as super/hyper cars would be great. I'm thinking Evo magazine meets Top Gear would be great.


----------



## Kerr

It's the Ferrari FXXK at Daytona, a high mileage car challenge across Kazakhstan and James McAvoy is the guest on the show tonight. 

If people haven't seen James McAvoy's new film, It's well worth a watch. It must have cost about £20 to make, but he's very good in Split.


----------



## slim_boy_fat

I vowed never to watch it again when the Ginger Nut took over, but I'm relenting and will watch tonight to give it a chance. :driver:


----------



## camerashy

I have taped it to watch just those bits that interest me and skip the BS.


----------



## dchapman88

camerashy said:


> I have taped it to watch just those bits that interest me and skip the BS.


Do people still tape these days??


----------



## bradleymarky

dchapman88 said:


> Do people still tape these days??


only on Betamax tapes.


----------



## Cookies

I wonder if you can get a snow foam lance for that Karcher lol. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## ken m sport

Actually quite enjoying it.


----------



## andy665

Massively better than the last series - presenters clearly work well together


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

Enjoyed that


----------



## Talidan

Thought it was very good

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bidderman1969

i was disappointed

why oh why do they have to destroy every fecking car they have on a "challenge"???????


----------



## rob267

Yep. That was good. Better with out evans being annoying. Seemed less staged than grand tour. The presenters do seem to work well together with out having to try to hard.😀

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

I thought that was very good. Harris has definitely stepped up and taking responsibility for the show. 

The new studio looked good, The GT86 is going to add fun to the show as well. James McAvoy came across well making the star feature worth watching.


The show even had the power washer feature for here.


----------



## Cookies

I really enjoyed that. The filming of the FXXK was just stunning in parts. I really like leBlanc's humour. 

One thing, and in the context of continuity, why was there no comparable damage to the back of the E class? Just wondering. 

Cooks 



Sent from my D6603


----------



## Hondafan1

Time to get the gallows out and finally kill this off but thats only my opinion.


----------



## bidderman1969

rob267 said:


> Yep. That was good. Better with out evans being annoying. Seemed less staged than grand tour. The presenters do seem to work well together with out having to try to hard.😀
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Still found the banter kinda "forced", just think they should have done their own individual stuff for a while before trying to seem as though they're all best buddies


----------



## thestig84

I really enjoyed it. Extra gear was really good too. Better than a fair few GT episodes in my opinion.


----------



## Kerr

Hondafan1 said:


> Time to get the gallows out and finally kill this off but thats only my opinion.


Millions of people enjoy it.

Reading the comments over the internet and the vast majority are positive. Some people will never change their tune..............or the TV channel.


----------



## Hondafan1

Again, its my opinion, as stated. I watched it to see what the new presenters and format was like and its not for me. Thats my say


----------



## Kerr

Hondafan1 said:


> Again, its my opinion, as stated


I get that it's your opinion, but I've never understood why people keep demanding that Top Gear gets dropped, or wants to tell the internet how fast they turned off.

There's a lot of TV shows that I don't like, but I don't feel the need to ask for the plug to be pulled. I just don't watch.


----------



## Hondafan1

I think maybe 3 new presenters each episode and how about it being 3 people who are not connected to TV or motorsports. Im not a fan of Matt Le Plank and as for the crashes, Clarkson did that over and over again so maybe sone new ideas would be nice instead of repackaging the old ideas

I have to admit i did enjoy the 3 500K mileage cars challenge but it wasnt enough for me, again thats just my opinion and i would never Criticise anyone who enjoyed it as thats their opinion - free speech and all that


----------



## Kerr

Hondafan1 said:


> I think maybe 3 new presenters each episode and how about it being 3 people who are not connected to TV or motorsports. Im not a fan of Matt Le Plank
> 
> I have to admit i did enjoy the 3 500K mileage cars challenge but it wasnt enough for me, again thats just my opinion and i would never Criticise anyone who enjoyed it as thats their opinion - free speech and all that


Do you think Ferrari would hand out the FXXK to anyone? I want to see someone who can drive the car and give an account of the car.

I was never Harris' biggest fan as a presenter, but I thought he stepped his game up massively tonight. The show is a car show and it needs people who can drive. The show needs someone like Harris.

Changing the presenters every week would ruin most shows. Teams bond over time and shows become better for that reason. Presenting isn't easy and it does need to be someone capable and proven to be on camera in my oponion.


----------



## Starbuck88

Good show this time. Love the new studio. These 3 alone are much better than what they tried to do in the last series.

Personally, I'm not keen on Rory, something about him that doesn't seem to fit with Harris and Le Blanc. Small issue really as he's watchable.

Is the Stig gone then? I know he was mentioned but to be fair, I'd rather see harris setting lap times and have actual commentary from inside the car as it's happening.

It all felt more together, sharp. Should be a good season. Sunday nights are back 

I've made no effort to hide the fact I like Clarkson, Hammond and May in other threads but I really hope they come back with a better season 2 of GT as there was probably only a couple of episodes really worth watching.


----------



## Hondafan1

I seem to remember the team failing to gel massively in the last season and they had Sabina driving, and if my memory serves me right isn't she a racing driver!?!?

I agree Chris Harris was good but bumping the cars again, bit old hat for me.

I respect your opinions Kerr and im not here to challenge them as they are your opinions, these are just mine


----------



## Kerr

Hondafan1 said:


> I seem to remember the team failing to gel massively in the last season and they had Sabina driving, and if my memory serves me right isn't she a racing driver!?!?
> 
> I agree Chris Harris was good but bumping the cars again, bit old hat for me.
> 
> I respect your opinions Kerr and im not here to challenge them as they are your opinions, these are just mine


I'm just having a discussion. I'm always curious to why people have certain opinion.

Sabine is a professional racing driver.


----------



## Hondafan1

Ah my mistake Sabine not Sabina, i thought it didnt look right when i submitted it. 

I liked the old reasonably priced cars but i can see the rear wheel drive will challenge some stars and will make good viewing but i do miss my old E30 325i, that was a handful.


----------



## Hondafan1

I would like to see Jensen Button as a presenter


----------



## Brian1612

Only real thing worth watching was the Ferrari FXX. What a machine that is and chris harris did what he does best in reviewing it. Find the attempts to replicate Clarkson and Co with the forced humour and banter cringe worthy. Don't think they have that sort of chemistry, these guys are work colleagues and not friends, it shows in these sections.


----------



## Rayaan

I enjoyed the Top Gear today - much better than last season and generally seemed more natural overall. 

Wonder how Chris Harris managed to drive that Ferrari after his rant a few years back though!


----------



## ianrobbo1

I watched it last night, and the one thing that I thought was best about it was NO Mr Evans!! :thumb: although these three seemed a little wooden, lets not forget the three previous presenters were together for years and also started of the same way, and developed their "humour" as they gained experience and confidence as the years past!! I'm for giving these three a go, as long as "Mr Ego" does not return!!


----------



## robertdon777

Massive leap forward for the show after last season.

It was actually watchable, the camera work was brilliant.

The three might not gel yet but give em time, they are watchable which is the main thing.


----------



## SunnyBoi

Way, way better than the last series! Few parts were genuinely funny and felt less scripted than Grand Tour.

I'm a bit confused on how the stars in the show segment is handled, this week's guest barely got any time to speak.

Can't wait for the next episode!


----------



## Overdoser

Quite like the first episode. My only criticisms were that the banter felt a little forced and the star in the car bit was boring enough for me to go and make a coffee.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

A vast improvement !


----------



## johanr77

Think the Grand Tour boys should be a bit worried, Top Gear is not far off being a good show.


----------



## MPS101

For me it was definitely a massive jump forward from the last attempt, but they were very wooden at points and definitely no natural interaction between them, did think a few times this would be so much better with the old trio fronting the high miler bit.
Still it now shows some hope.


----------



## tmitch45

Watched this last night with my boy. I like it that they have the Gt86 now but they could have showed more of the other celebs doing their laps rather than "this is what they did". The more I think of it I think the talking bits in the studio are not needed, its a car show guys. If I wanted interviews I'd watch a chat show! There were too many boring questions and forced laughing and awkward silences for me. The reports on the cars though were good and I enjoyed the first bit on the Ferrari. For me Chris Harris although I recognise his talent as a driver and car expert his voice and sarcasm don't do anything for me at all.


----------



## Forsh

Like a fine wine this is going to improve with age as they venture further off script and develop the dynamic and chemistry the others had

I'm an Evans fan but he just tried too hard last series and this series is better for his absence

Sabine will still be involved from time to time as I understand it. Mmmm... Sabine! 

Glad to see the back of the off-road section of the track
tmitch45: Celebs in GT86 were on Extra Gear on iPlayer 


Overall a big thumbs up from me :thumb::thumb:


----------



## tmitch45

Forsh said:


> Like a fine wine this is going to improve with age as they venture further off script and develop the dynamic and chemistry the others had
> 
> I'm an Evans fan but he just tried too hard last series and this series is better for his absence
> 
> Sabine will still be involved from time to time as I understand it. Mmmm... Sabine!
> 
> Glad to see the back of the off-road section of the track
> tmitch45: Celebs in GT86 were on Extra Gear on iPlayer
> 
> Overall a big thumbs up from me :thumb::thumb:


Just watched extra gear thanks for the heads up mate!

On that note does anyone know what the band/song is on the highlights clip of top gear in Kazakhstan on extra gear?


----------



## RicardoB

tmitch45 said:


> Just watched extra gear thanks for the heads up mate!
> 
> On that note does anyone know what the band/song is on the highlights clip of top gear in Kazakhstan on extra gear?


Kaleo - No good 😀

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

> Matt LeBlanc and Chris Harris embark on an all-season US road trip in the latest convertible supercars from Lamborghini and Porsche, journeying from broiling desert to snowy mountain. Back at the test track, Rory Reid sets the toughest of driving challenges for Chris and the Alfa Romeo Giulia, while actor David Tennant takes a spin in the new Reasonably Fast Car.


I'm looking forward to tonight again.

It looks as if the M3 they use to compare against the Giulia doesn't have the competition pack fitted. That's a bit disappointing.


----------



## Kerr

A few iffy bits, but overall another good episode. 

It would have been fair to use the M3 with the competition pack especially when the Alfa had ceramic brakes fitted. 

The Alfa is a lovely car.


----------



## Rowan83

Really enjoying the new Top Gear, so much better without Chris Evans.

What I would give for the Alfa Romeo Giulia Quadrifolgio!! :argie:


----------



## Forsh

The fact we're splitting hairs as to whether the M3 should have had the Competition Pack or not shows what an awesome job Alfa have made of the Giulia

GO GO ALFA!

Top Top Gear too!

I forgive Harris his over-enthusiasm this week because... well... because it's an ALFA!



I'm also prepared to let Alfa have £2500 for the written off Quadrifolgio:thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969

Gotta admit, I did like the Alfa too


----------



## Starbuck88

Another good episode. GT needs to up its game.


----------



## Cookies

Lord that alfa is stunning. I saw a dark blue one with big yellow calipers last weekend in Lisburn. 

When Harris said that it was basically a Ferrari engine with 2 cylinders shaved off, the big Lancia Thema 8.32 came to mind. 

Really enjoying this series.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## graham1970

I thought the film with the superstars was excellent, chemistry between Chris and Matt was very top gear of old.
Do hope they keep doing UK car reviews tho.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

I see a few of the trash papers are still desperate to absolutely slate the show. They keep slagging the show whilst promoting The Grand Tour at the same time.

I can't work out if they are being paid to have that opinion, or just one of the bitter people who can't openly watch two different programmes. Some people do appear to think it has to be one or the other. 

If anything it should be a positive thing. I think the BBC have listened and raised the bar significantly. I'm sure that those in charge of The Grand Tour will be giving a lot of thought to their show too.


----------



## Brian1612

Really good episode last night. Harris is as close to Clarkson as you can come with regards to the car reviews. Another brilliant review of the Guilia. I need to get one of these, regardless of how reliable they are etc. I will be buying one... Just hope all these positive reviews of it don't affect the usual Alfa used market lol. 

As for the M3 with the Competition pack. Was a review covered over in America using it, was still slower than the QV so all in all, Alfa have finally produced something very special.


----------



## chongo

Brian1612 said:


> Really good episode last night. Harris is as close to Clarkson as you can come with regards to the car reviews. Another brilliant review of the Guilia. I need to get one of these, regardless of how reliable they are etc. I will be buying one... Just hope all these positive reviews of it don't affect the usual Alfa used market lol.
> 
> As for the M3 with the Competition pack. Was a review covered over in America using it, was still slower than the QV so all in all, Alfa have finally produced something very special.


Same here Brian:thumb: this is on my radar for a future purchase maybe a 2 year old, but all these excellent reviews aren't helping:wall: colour wise either the red or grey just don't know


----------



## IamDave

I quite enjoyed last nights episode. I watched last weeks and mostly enjoyed that too, but for some reason felt that some of the "banter" appeared a bit forced. This week though just seemed completely different, things seemed to flow. I particularly liked the segment on the Alfa, cracking looking car! 

If the rest of the series continues like this then I think we have a winner on our hands. Also with this and the Grand Tour appearing to be generally opposite each other in terms of when new content is released, I can quite easily watch both.


Sent from my  iPhone


----------



## Nanoman

I'm enjoying this again. Evans will be forgotten about soon enough but these guys have plenty miles in them to make a great show. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Forsh

It would be interesting to re-watch Clarkson, Hammond & May when their Top Gear episode count was still in single figures to see the difference in banter back then


----------



## bidderman1969

IamDave said:


> I quite enjoyed last nights episode. I watched last weeks and mostly enjoyed that too, but for some reason felt that some of the "banter" appeared a bit forced. This week though just seemed completely different, things seemed to flow. I particularly liked the segment on the Alfa, cracking looking car!
> 
> If the rest of the series continues like this then I think we have a winner on our hands. Also with this and the Grand Tour appearing to be generally opposite each other in terms of when new content is released, I can quite easily watch both.
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone


Agreed, Matt has settled a little bit more, Harris "seems" to be thinking about how his humour etc is coming across to old TG fans, a bit over animated in parts, and Rory is still try too hard


----------



## chongo

Give it a couple of more episodes and it will all gel nicely.


----------



## SunnyBoi

I loved the second episode. Dare I say its actually better than quite a few Grand Tour episodes.


----------



## tmitch45

Kerr said:


> I'm looking forward to tonight again.
> 
> It looks as if the M3 they use to compare against the Giulia doesn't have the competition pack fitted. That's a bit disappointing.


Check out Motor trend they have done this exact comparison for you on track. Its in the second half of the video.


----------



## Brian1612

chongo said:


> Same here Brian:thumb: this is on my radar for a future purchase maybe a 2 year old, but all these excellent reviews aren't helping:wall: colour wise either the red or grey just don't know


Will be 2 years old for me also Chongo. Also agree on the colours. The vesuvio grey is stunning but I reckon anything other than red may be difficult to come across on the used market. Will settle for red or blue also but the white/green stitching in the interior is an absolute must for me


----------



## Forsh

An Alfa that isn't Rosso Red??? mmmm... not sure 

:thumb:


----------



## enc

Alfas have always been a bit err, 'different' haven't they ? this new Giulia is trhe most "normal" looking Alfa i can remember ... and is all the better for it... great looking and by most accounts performing and handling car. ... new Top Gear aint bad either


----------



## Kerr

I'm ready for round 3.



> Matt LeBlanc's review of the Aston Martin DB11 is thwarted by Chris Harris and a very evil Mercedes. Elsewhere, Rory Reid and Sabine Schmitz go supercar hunting on Germany's fearsome Nurburgring race circuit with the help of the VW Golf Clubsport S, while actress Tamsin Greig takes to the Top Gear track in the new Reasonably Fast Car.


----------



## Ross

This upcoming episode sound good :thumb:


----------



## Cookies

This is BRILLIANT! Absolutely loving the bond theme. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## muzzer

The guest thing is complete rubbish, so for me so far it's 50 - 50 at the minute


----------



## muzzer




----------



## Kerr

Most of that was enjoyable again. The guest didn't work as it was a bit awkward at times.

Who didn't laugh when the camera went inside to see Harris driving the Merc?

Another big exclusive again next week. Top Gear is still the place manufacturers want their cars to be seen.


----------



## dchapman88

I just wish they did less guest time. I really stopped caring at that bit. But the rest of it I really liked


----------



## Cookies

Me and Cookie Youngster loved the James Bond bit - Hillary Clinton in particular. 

The star in a car bit is too long. Sabine is flippin incredible. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## uruk hai

Really enjoyed it. :thumb:


----------



## transtek

I've enjoyed the whole series so far, great decision to stick with the best 3 and starting to play off one another now. Loved Chris as Mini me!


----------



## johanr77

Chris was meant to be Blofeld from the Bond films, to be fair though Dr Evil and Mini me were a complete **** take of that character. 

I'm really impressed with some of the filming, looks amazing, particularly the Aston Martin and Nurburgring films.

I'm even starting to like Chris Harris more, thought he didn't come across great in the first episode but I'm starting to get his humour and he appears to be getting the gist of becoming likeable to a larger audience.


----------



## Overdoser

Thought the Bond bit was pretty good, celebrity bit was poor as usual. Sabine did what she does best, felt like Rory just tagging along for the ride


----------



## Forsh

Good to they are not taking themselves too seriously - producers included - "left at the Hammer Head" - :lol:

I thought this week celeb bit was better due to Matt & Tamsin Greig knowing each other from Episodes - I do think though for an interview one on one works best then drag Chris in for the lap time bit - ... and Rory? er...

I was getting worried every car was going to get a massive thumbs up, fortunately the 124 Spider came along!

Next week:
Chris - Chiron
Matt - Ducatti (it'll be good to see some bikes again, just need Steve Berry back!)

...and Rory er... "what shall we give Rory to drive?" ... "er"... "Did I see a Twingo in the car park?...

Rory - Twingo


----------



## Brian1612

Another solid episode and even some funny parts in the Bond filming. Agree with everyone else though, the guest section is far too long and comes across as awkward. Shorten that and get some decent guests and your onto a winner. 

As an Abarth fan I also agree completely with Matt on the 124. Overpriced and not exactly pretty from all angles. Fiat/Abarth missed the gap in the market with it completely.


----------



## Forsh

BULLDOZER!

...oh, no, it's actually and articulated loader


----------



## transtek

johanr77 said:


> Chris was meant to be Blofeld from the Bond films, to be fair though Dr Evil and Mini me were a complete **** take of that character.
> .


I DID know that, I was just using the Mini Me reference from Austin Powers as Chris is reportedly on the short side


----------



## harrylall

I have to agree with a majority of the comments here that the new TG is NEW & IMPROVED. The presenters don't quite have the presence, charm, comedy and aura of the 3 muppets bu they seem to be gelling well together and give it a few more episodes and as many say they are onto an ABSOLUTE WINNER.

They need to shorten the Star in a car element it's really boring and a tad too long. They should replace it with a something more inspiring like a SECOND HAND CAR BUYING GUIDE like the ones in CLASSIC TOP GEAR and QUENTIN. I am sure that would be very well received, If they are wanting to make it better and watchable then that is the way I think they should be heading.

CHRIS HARRIS - EPIC !!


----------



## Kerr

Round 4.



> Chris Harris and the £2m Bugatti Chiron attempt to cross the Arabian peninsula faster than Matt LeBlanc and a roster of money-no-object transport solutions.
> 
> Back in Britain, Rory Reid constructs a life-size arcade game to test the Renault Twingo GT and its city car rivals, while rap star Tinie Tempah tackles the Top Gear track in the Reasonably Fast Toyota GT86.


Tinie Tempah was on The Classic Car show before and came across pretty well. I think he's into cars so should hopefully make for a better guest.


----------



## muzzer

I originally only planned to watch that for the Chiron but that was a cracking episode, much much better than last week's attempt.
The race was a return to the halcyon days of the 612 to Verbier or SLR to Oslo, well done TG that was worth watching :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68

I'm liking top gear much more now, it's more focussed on cars just like the old days. I especially liked the three city cars in the PAC man style maze.


----------



## dchapman88

I liked that one very much. Felt like a classic top gear episode, defo the pic of the bunch so far IMO


----------



## Forsh

Yep! enjoyed that!

One thing they omitted was the price of the bike...


How does £72,000 grab you! :doublesho


----------



## Mikesphotaes

Nice to see a bike involved though!


----------



## chongo

Forsh said:


> Yep! enjoyed that!
> 
> One thing they omitted was the price of the bike...
> 
> How does £72,000 grab you! :doublesho


Wow:doublesho that's cheap :thumb:


----------



## alfajim

great episode, need to trim interview down a bit though.
nice for them to be a car show again.


----------



## Kerr

They are making a good job of the show. Things are getting smoother every week. 

Harris was excellent when reviewing the Bugatti. I can't decide if I like it. The front and the C look funny. Gold doesn't suit it. Much better all silver.


----------



## bidderman1969

That Bugatti looked mmmmmean


----------



## Cookies

I really enjoyed it again this week too. Harris definitely appeared to be more settled in the role, and he did a damn fine job of presenting the Bugatti. Someone above said it was more like a Top Gear of old, and I have to agree with that. Really informative, very enjoyable, and not too much messing around. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Soul boy 68

Cookies said:


> I really enjoyed it again this week too. Harris definitely appeared to be more settled in the role, and he did a damn fine job of presenting the Bugatti. Someone above said it was more like a Top Gear of old, and I have to agree with that. Really informative, very enjoyable, and not too much messing around.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603


It was me.


----------



## DLGWRX02

I still think Chris Harris is the stig.


----------



## Forsh

NO! I'm the STIG!


----------



## Forsh

...and so is my wife!


----------



## Overdoser

Really enjoyed last nights episode.


----------



## VIPER

Yes, great episode again last night - enjoyed that! Nice to see a bike on as well I thought. 

If I could live without anything it's the silly stuff like that arcade simulation, but I suppose they need to come up with quirky and original ways to do group tests on what would otherwise be fairly dull features. The old trio did the same with one example springing to mind on 3 similar cars when they all got their mums to drive them.

Other than that I reckon the three of them are doing a damn fine job.


----------



## uruk hai

Really enjoyed last nights episode, seems to be getting better as it goes ?


----------



## Starbuck88

Just saw Sundays episode. 

I am thoroughly enjoying this series, it is night and day compared to their first series. Getting rid of Evans and slickening up the production has worked wonders.

It's now not a complete carbon copy of the topgear before it either which in my opinion is making it better too.

I wanted to hate it, I wanted it to flop as much as the first series. I swore my allegiance to the 3 ****s and forever hold my peace.....

Sorry, TG is back and it's better than ever. GT has a lot to live up to now.


----------



## Kerr

I thought that was a very strong episode tonight. 

Being a fan of Chris Hoy, and him having a good car input, The star section worked for me tonight.

Week on week things are getting better and smoother. It's working.


----------



## Brian1612

Was a brilliant episode tonight. A good guest as kerr said makes all the difference. The race with sabine and chris was some fantastic viewing. That Ford GT looks epic as well but did notice that interior looks very cheap.


----------



## bidderman1969

After the GT, I'm afraid it got a little boring again for me, leave Eddie Jordan out of it IMO, he doesn't fit into it very well, even Sabine is starting to grate a bit


----------



## nick_mcuk

I am just catching up on the previous episodes so havent see last weeks or this weeks episodes but saw the one where they had the Aston and Merc and did the 007 Bond chase...I have to say now that ginger idiot has gone the show has really really become something very watchable and truly enjoyable. Le Blanc, Reid and Harris are a really good team and they will do well.

I am still a massive fan of the original Trio but I can watch the GT as well as TG!!


----------



## muzzer

Was a bit dubious about last nights episode when they announced it the week before but i enjoyed that. Agree that Jordan is too much and should be left out but otherwise last night was a very strong showing, loved the GT segment, the Nissan Blade Glider bit was hilarious and the race between Harris and Schmitz was good viewing too bar Eddie Jordan.

Hopefully this is the start of better things from TG :thumb:


----------



## Brian1612

I thought Eddie was quite funny. Few cameo appearances from him are deserved imo.


----------



## Starbuck88

Loved the King of Hammers episode. I usually find that online to watch when it's happening, can't watch it all as it goes on for days but something about big trucks getting battered gets my attention.

With the things they are doing in this series, it seems they're going to places, reviewing things and saying the sort of things 'car people' know of/get...which is quite refreshing.


----------



## tmitch45

Was there a Top Gear Last night (9/4/17)? I've just sat down to watch it and its not on my recorder.


----------



## SBM

No it was not on 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## bidderman1969

tmitch45 said:


> Was there a Top Gear Last night (9/4/17)? I've just sat down to watch it and its not on my recorder.


Nope, crappy golf!


----------



## tmitch45

bidderman1969 said:


> Nope, crappy golf!


Oh yes thats right. Back to normal next week then????


----------



## Forsh

https://www.topgear.com/car-news/top-gear-tv/top-gear-tv-returns-bbc-two-16-april

Pah!


----------



## Starbuck88

tmitch45 said:


> Was there a Top Gear Last night (9/4/17)? I've just sat down to watch it and its not on my recorder.


No as the masters final was on.


----------



## Kerr

It's back tonight.



> Matt LeBlanc gets to grips with the fire-breathing Mercedes-AMG GT R supercar. Elsewhere, Chris Harris and Rory Reid journey across Cuba in a pair of second-hand sports cars, while comedian Ross Noble takes to the Top Gear track in the Reasonably Fast Car.


----------



## alfajim

Worse one of the series, so far.


----------



## Kerr

I thought it was good, but not as good as other episodes in the series. The Merc feature was really good. Matt is getting better all the time.

The Cuban feature was a bit ropey in bits.




Harris telling Ross Noble his Land Rover was rubbish was good. No bum kissing and telling him straight he's ruined the thing.


----------



## Cookies

Ross Noble was brilliant on this episode. Future presenter perhaps??

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## rob267

Cuba thing was abit pants. 
Ross noble was excellent. The only guess i haven't fast forwarded lol.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

It had been a very good series overall, but tonight was lacking a bit. 

The Cayman review was good. It didn't sound good at all. 


Roll on the next series.


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Could have done fine without JK, or any of their 'celebrities' in fact.


----------



## Kerr

slim_boy_fat said:


> Could have done fine without JK, or any of their 'celebrities' in fact.


I normally hate Jay Kay, but he was fine tonight. I'm glad Hoy beat him, but he was fast.

Some of the guests have been good. They need to pick people who like cars and have car stories to tell.


----------



## Cookies

I enjoyed tonight's show. EJ interviewing Bernie was a wee bit strange tbh. JK was alright on it, but my celeb of the series was definitely Ross Noble. 

Can't wait until the next series. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## bidderman1969

I think tonight's was the best one of the lot, liked Matt's review of the Russian beast! lol


----------



## Starbuck88

Really enjoyed the last episode, unlike last series, I'm a little gutted it's already over! Definitely an improvement and probably the best series of 'TopGear' for quite some time really.


----------



## transtek

Good, solid series. Host line-up is far, far better, except for the new boy on Extra Gear, who I can't stand. The guest section runs on for far too long, it would be much better to limit it to a short interview and the lap. I did wonder how much the Ssang Yacht cost though!


----------



## IamDave

I have rather enjoyed this series, more than I thought I would. It's nice to see that they have decided to make the show more their own and change it's image. I have to agree that the guest section is still a little too long, if they cut that down a bit it would be perfect! It's nice to see that as the series has gone on the three of them seem to gel a lot better.

Personally I haven't watched any of the extra gear episodes this time so can't pass comment on them. 

Looking forward to the next series now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_mcuk

IamDave said:


> I have rather enjoyed this series, more than I thought I would. It's nice to see that they have decided to make the show more their own and change it's image. I have to agree that the guest section is still a little too long, if they cut that down a bit it would be perfect! It's nice to see that as the series has gone on the three of them seem to gel a lot better.
> 
> Personally I haven't watched any of the extra gear episodes this time so can't pass comment on them.
> 
> Looking forward to the next series now!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the same for me went in with a "meh" attitude but you know what it's actually been an absolute riot of a show to watch.

It's really nice to see Chris Harris succeed and long overdue too. He is a cracking guy and a damn good driver.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

